# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Mountainbike Media: Foto und Video >  Hypnotic Bike Videos

## grunzl

wenn beim ansehen eines videos...

...die weit aufgerissenen augen austrocknen
...der sabber aus dem mund läuft
...das löschen der brennenden küche warten muss bis man das video fertig geschaut hat
...man willenlos immer und immer wieder auf play drückt
...man sofort aufs rad springen will

dann hier rein damit.

Brendan Howey Shredding by larock

----------


## terrorkitty

ich glaub dieses video wird dem thread auch gerecht!
www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/...rson-bike-race

----------


## cryion

Jeremy Tenisch  www.pinkbike.com/video/156504/

----------


## uwerich

> wenn beim ansehen eines videos...
> 
> ...die weit aufgerissenen augen austrocknen
> ...der sabber aus dem mund läuft
> ...das löschen der brennenden küche warten muss bis man das video fertig geschaut hat
> ...man willenlos immer und immer wieder auf play drückt
> ...man sofort aufs rad springen will
> 
> dann hier rein damit.
> ...


oh ja.... der mann hat spaß..... ich mag auch :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------

